# Butcher arrested for selling 10 yr old meat



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

MMMM worms, parasites and mold.

http://www.myfoxdc.com/dpps/news/of...g-decade-old-meat-dpgonc-20110415-to_12775721

:zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Police arrested the butcher on *suspicion* of endangering public health."

I mean, really, were there any doubts?:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL Roxy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's just nasty.


----------

